# Taurus PT25 Fail to Feed and Bad sights - Problems



## Drowski (Feb 15, 2015)

Took my brand new PT25 to the range for the first time after first cleaning and lubing it. Even polished the feed ramp.
Shooting Remington 50 grain round nose.
About every other round would fail to feed. They got stuck part way into the chamber. I tried just loading rounds into the barrel and shooting up a good number of shells. Then tried again to get rounds to feed from the magazine. Same problem.
Are they ammo sensitive?
Also, I was consistently 3 inches high and to the right of point of aim. I know it was not me because there was absolutely not a single round that zeroed until I put a small orange dot about 3 inches low and left of the bullseye - then fired at that. bullseye. 
Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Sights:*
Make sure that you're holding the pistol very firmly, and pressing (not "pulling") its trigger straight to the rear. To make sure, shoot from a solid rest, and pay close attention to trigger control.
Normally, a right-handed person shoots low-left, but holding the gun incorrectly can result in high-right.
If shooting off a rest with good trigger control still results in high-right, it's probably easy to move the rear sight a little bit left (if it's in a dovetail), by _carefully_ using a piece of wood and a mallet.
Note that most pistols come zeroed for 25 yards, so if you are shooting at seven, 10, or 15 yards, the pistol will shoot a little high.

*Misfeeds:*
Other Taurus pistols have presented this problem, as other posters here have noted, the fault evidently being in the magazine, probably in the feed lips.
If you have another magazine, try it too.
Since you've polished its feed ramp, try polishing its chamber, too. _Do not use a Dremel tool._ Do it by hand. (If you used a machine to polish the feed ramp, you may have accidentally dug a slight depression in it. That would misdirect the incoming round.)
If nothing works, complain loudly and insistently to Taurus.

Taurus has always had quality-control problems. Some of their pistols are just fine, but some present serious problems.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Right hand pistol correction chart
www.gunlink.info/targets/PistolChartR1S.pdf

Left hand pistol correction chart
www.gunlink.info/targets/PistolChartL1S.pdf


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Quite a few .22 pistols, especially polymer framed ones, require high velocity .22 rounds (such as Mini-Mags) to function reliably. My Walther P-22 is one of them, and it's a more expensive pistol than the Taurus. Another is the early model of the Sig Mosquito. I'm guessing that they will actually become more reliable with lower powered ammo when the recoil spring starts to weaken, but I haven't proved that yet, with the Walther.

Try some high velocity ammo and see if the feeding problem goes away. If not, it's probably a Taurus issue, and I'm not personally familiar with that make.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

(The pistol in question fires .25 ACP cartridges, I believe.)


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Ah...sorry about that - never mind.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

OP, I had a PT-25, that I wish I still had. I had purchased a couple of extra magazines, because the one that came with my gun did the same thing at first, but then smoothed out. Taurus could do a better job of the magazines on that gun. After I had had about 100 rounds or so through the gun, and a couple of cleanings, it ran perfect for me. 

I wish I would have kept it. Not much in the power department, but being all stainless steel, it just looked good and was a hoot to shoot!


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Your PT-25 is identical to a PT-22 that I used to own. I found that I could insert the magazines and "think" they were seated when they weren't. I had to give mine a hand-slap to fully seat them and truly hear that seating "click" of the mag catch. Without the mag seated fully, mine would get misfeeds. But it wasn't a failure of the gun, just the operator. Make sure the mag is fully seated each time.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Scorpion8 said:


> ...I found that I could insert the magazines and "think" they were seated when they weren't. I had to give mine a hand-slap to fully seat them and truly hear that seating "click" of the mag catch. Without the mag seated fully, mine would get misfeeds. But it wasn't a failure of the gun, just the operator. Make sure the mag is fully seated each time.


And there you have it, I bet.

It's always good to hear from someone who has had the same problem and has learned how to overcome it.

Anyhow, it's a lot better than all of our theorizing.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a PT22 from when they VERY first came out. Mine wouldn't work out of the box in the 1990s either. I had to send it back to Taurus (at least back then, you could ship handguns by ground for just a few dollars). Taurus fixed it and sent it back. It worked 100% after that.

Unfortunately, they altered the magazine feed lips in a way that the mag held one less round (you had to tilt the rounds in at an angle after they altered the feed lips, and you just couldn't squeeze in that last round at the end). But, at least it worked. I would contact Taurus and send it back, if I were you


----------

